# Prong/Pinch Collars - Pros/Cons/Age Limits?



## havmum (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a bit of a continuation of my previous thread, but what age should puppies be before using prong/pinch training collars? Would you recommend these kinds of collars for help in training or are they considered harmful to puppies/dogs?

Thanks!


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I wouldn't put a prong on a dog any younger than 8 months, even that would be pushing it. It would most likely be with a large breed that was otherwise hard to control. An 8 month old Rott, not an 8 month old beagle.

When used properly they are a great training TOOL. And that's just what they are, you use them *properly*, they work, you put them away in the closet never to be seen again.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, Great tools. Never tie a dog out with them or let them run around with them on. Use them when working and then take them off. If you need one or not depends on if your dog is not responding to training in buckle collar and leash. I would always try training with out and use it only if the dog is a big strong, hard to manage with out type dog. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Alpha and Inga. I would be hard pressed for me to resort to using a prong collar on any dog, I think there are far more available options you can exhaust first. I see too many of these collars in the wrong hands - too many people think these sort of devices are a quick fix and rarely spend the time to train their dog properly. Prong collars _can_ be beneficial in certain cases, but I wouldn't jump to this device in your situation. Since your pup is young, you have the advantage of time on your hands to train your pup correctly with a regular collar and lead.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree, if you can do without, don't waste the money. The proper use of these tools IMO, is for temporary use during training. If you and your trainer decide you need one, and you can't sem to phase it out, it's not working and you should try something else. I would not put one of these on a puppy because puppies are so easily trained.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

I would never put a prong collar on a puppy no matter what age the puppy is. Right now what ever you do will reflex on that puppy when it becomes an adult. There are five critical periods in a puppies life http://westwingsess.com/critical_stages.htm

They are a great training tool when used in the right manner. If one is going to go this route of using a prong collar on adult dog they first need to seek help from a professional dog trainer that uses this type of training tool in their program.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Personally I think that these collars are too often used as a crutch because people don't take the time to properly train their dogs. They do have their place.... and I have seen them and used them in very specific situations... but I think that it is easier to throw a prong collar on a dog than to take the time to teach them to walk nicely in the first place. I have to honestly say I have never needed ot use them on any of my current five ...... but we teach nice appropriate leash walking from day one..... we just don't allow tugging..... 

so are they a good tool yeah I guess in very select situations..... would I ever put one on a puppy not on a bet..... and do I think that they are overused absolutely do. 
s


----------

